#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Asme b31.4-2016

## imp

Hi everyone!!



Does anyone have this new edition of ASME B31.4?

ThanksSee More: Asme b31.4-2016

----------


## romeo1412

Waiting for upload

----------


## ezzat

please upload , I need too
thanks in advance

----------


## mohamad3010

hi dear friends. after a long period of time i am here with this standard  :

----------


## imp

Thank you Mohamad3010

----------


## magdy_eng

Great Effort 
Many thanks Mohamad
Really you are super Hero

----------


## magdy_eng

Great Effort 
Many thanks Mohamad
Really you are super Hero

----------


## catalineul

Thank you !

----------


## catalineul

Thank you !

----------


## philby

Thanks Mohamad. Do you have AWS B2.1 - 2014 yet?

----------


## ezzat

Thank you very much Mohamad3010
with my best wishes

----------


## virtech1

dear mohamad3010,

You are really superhero. After long time you are back. keep it up

----------


## virtech1

dear mohamad3010,



You are really superhero. After long time you are back. keep it up, Can you share Latest International Building Code-2015 editions. Waiting for long time.See More: Asme b31.4-2016

----------


## mohamad3010

dear virtech1,
 you mean ICC (International Code Council)  codes? ICC IBC 2015? i have these codes.
as soon as possible i will share ICC IBC 2015 and ICC  IEBC 2015.

----------


## magdy_eng

I have IPC-2015 and (international plumbing code) and ISPSC-2015 (international swimming pool code)
However, let us make a new thread for ICC codes to collect them

----------


## mohamad3010

ok, i have all of them, 2015 edition.

----------


## magdy_eng

many thanks Mohamad

----------


## racp12

Mr. mohamad3010,
Thanks a lot. Just a little remark: I have downloaded the three files, but after unzipping, I found that is the same file for the three parts. However, each file has the complete B31.4 standard.

----------


## racp12

Mr. mohamad3010,
Thanks a lot. Just a little comment: I have downloaded the three rar files, but after unzipping, I found that is the same file for the three parts. However, each file has the complete B31.4 standard.

----------


## Marty Thompson

racp12, that is what happens with a .rar parted file. They are parts of the final file. If you click on one, it looks for the other parts and opens. If you do not have a part, it will not open.

----------


## SHEMYY

As usual...  Mohamad3010 is the king of EGPET ֱ!!!

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot indeed
You rule

----------


## Jessica Rodriguez

May I have a copy of B31.4 2016 in a different format, I am unable to open.
Thank you in advance

----------


## acier58

> May I have a copy of B31.4 2016 in a different format, I am unable to open.
> Thank you in advance



Jessica,

Here is in 4 parts

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## codigo98ii

Thanks

See More: Asme b31.4-2016

----------


## Lycan

Thank you

----------


## JewelMagnum

I'm having trouble extracting the files. Does anyone have a PDF version or a link to a good file converter?

----------


## brunocerq

Thanks

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you mohamad3010.

----------


## JuanHugo

Gracias Mohamad3010 !!!

----------


## salvatrucha

> hi dear friends. after a long period of time i am here with this standard  :



Thank you so much Mohamad3010,.................................

----------


## Nitinbala

Thank you for the files. I cant extract it though. Does anyone have a pdf version ? Thank you so  much

----------


## filex815

Many thanks Mohamad!!
you are my super Hero

----------


## icemage1991

Thank you so much  :Smile:

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
I need ASME B31.3-2016 , please upload if available
thank you in advance

----------


## agoede

Many thanks Mohamad, you're the best (with Marty of course  :Friendly Wink:  ).

For people having problems to extract the rar files, here you are a 4 shared link issued from the Mohamad3010 share :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pdn

> hi dear friends. after a long period of time i am here with this standard  :



Thank alot.

See More: Asme b31.4-2016

----------


## ahmed_bahgat

thank you mohamad3010 for your efforts, could you please upload also latest versions of B31.3 and B31.8 , thank you in advance

----------


## Demetrio Terceros

Appreciated Mohamad3010, 

Thank you for effort and contribution to our knowledge....
Regards...

----------


## Bremer

Many Thanks!!!! :-)

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
please upload also of B31.8 - 2016 , 
thank you in advance

----------


## winowo18

Many Thanks

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
please upload B31.8 - 2016 if avaliable, 
thank you in advance

----------


## ken078

Many many many thanks Mohamad3010 !
Thank you for your contribution.
I need ASME also B31.8-2016. Do you have it ?
Rgds

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Jazakallah Mohammad.
God bless you.

----------


## dimdaliak

Excellent job Mohamad3010!
Thank you very very much.

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Enjoy
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chellsbreeze

Mohamad*
I'm having difficulties in downloading RAR file could you please send it as Zip file ? also it asks for password when i download. Hope that is not password protected. 
Thanks in Advance
Chella

----------


## Miguel12345

Thank you very much

See More: Asme b31.4-2016

----------


## shabinnazeer

Mohammed*

attached file is corrupted* not open. showing some errors.

----------


## zwarsz

Thanks!!!!!!!

----------


## aadamx

> hi dear friends. after a long period of time i am here with this standard  :



Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## Muhammad.Elrefaey

thank you sooooooo much

----------


## Gonzalo68

Thanks

----------


## hlgs15

Muchas gracias

----------


## AfigueredoU

Thanks Mohamed and Agoede, helping a lot with the documents, by the way I'd found a page with relevant information (PDF FILES) with several technical information, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] there are some of the new versions

----------


## mmani.engg

> hi dear friends. after a long period of time i am here with this standard  :



thank you very much

----------


## fridhi.m

AWS B2.1 - 2014: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ceferino

thank you very kind

----------


## MarioJulio

Many Many Thanks!

----------


## pabloberen

Great! Thanks!

See More: Asme b31.4-2016

----------


## ebadullahmomin

thanks for the sharing the standards if somebody has lifting hooks design for pressure vessel or calculation sheet please share

----------


## Daud ARS

Thanks a lot for share the book

----------


## abnasar2005

mohamad3010 , thank you very much

----------


## rioca57

I attach the files of ASME B31.4
regards

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Sagittarius12

Thanks

----------


## mohanchandmulpuri

Thanks Mohamad

----------


## ariek

Thank you,,,

----------


## ariek

Thank you!

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Enjoy:
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## emintugluoglu

Thanks, my friend...

----------


## kornengineer

> Enjoy:
> Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks. :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## Danil_

Hi! I attach the files of ASME B31.4-2019



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Asme b31.4-2016

----------

